# Raideliikenne > Junat >  TS rautateista, kommenttimahdollisuus

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun Sanomissa oli tänään 5.12 oikein laajasti rautatieaiheesta: pääjuttu ratojen rapistumisesta jossa kainalojuttu, jossa Jaatinen vastustaa Auran, Kyrön ja Paimion pysähdyksiä sekä sitten vielä Auto ja Liikenne - osiossa juttu tasoristeysturvallisuudesta.

TS:llä on kommenttimahdollisuus rautatiematkustamisesta, johon itse kukin voi kommentoida Jaatisen juttuja.




> Kotimaa 5.12.2005 3:05:25
> 
> Kerro juna matkustamisesta
> 
> Rataverkon rapistuminen aiheuttaa junien myöhästymisiä ja on turvallisuusuhka. Toisaalta kehnoilla radoilla ei voida ottaa irti kaikkia etuja uudesta junakalustosta.
> 
> Millaisia kokemuksia sinulla on junamatkustamisesta? Huolestuttaako rataverkon rapistuminen? Onko juna ollut myöhässä vai oletko saapunut määräasemalle ajoissa? Mitä mieltä olet VR:n palvelutasosta muuten?
> 
> Kirjoita kokemuksistasi ja lähetä teksti sähköpostitse osoitteeseen suoralinja@turunsanomat.fi tai tekstiviestinä numeroon 16183. Kirjoita viestin alkuun TS SUORA ja sen perään oma viestisi pienin kirjaimin. Kommentteja otetaan vastaan perjantaihin kello 12 saakka.
> ...


Linkit: Etusivu - Pääjuttu - Auran, Kyrön ja Paimion pysähdykset - Kommenttimahdollisuus - Tasoristeysturvallisuus

----------

